# Drucker muss her :)



## Marci010593 (29. April 2014)

Liebe Community wie Ihr unschwer in meinem Titel erkennen könnt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Drucker.
Da es mittlerweile Tonerdrucker zu einem erschwinglichen Preis gibt bin ich am überlegen ob ich einen solchen Drucker kaufen sollte, oder doch eher zum altbekannten Tintendrucker greifen soll.
Was soll mit dem Drucker gedruckt werden:
Im voraus stehen erst einmal meine Berichte für die Ausbildung aber auch sonstige Materialien sollen gedruckt werden.
Da ich mich mit Drucker nicht wirklich auskenne bin ich über jegliche Hilfe eurerseits dankbar.
Kosten darf das Gerät bis knapp 180€


Sonnige Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Bandicoot (29. April 2014)

Canon PIXMA iP7250 (6219B006) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU (Sehr hohe Druckauflösung, CD/DVD Druck, gutes P/L Verhältniss)

HP OfficeJet 6700, Tinte (CN583A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU (Wenns mehr in Richtung Büro geht)

Ich bin nun auch kein Druckerexperte, kenne aber 2 Leute die diese Drucker besitzen und Klagen kamen da noch nicht. 
Meine Empfehlung wäre der HP Officejet 6700. Ich selbst habe ein HP Photosmart 5520 und bin auch zufrieden. 
Wobei meine Holde das Ding mehr in Benutzung hat.
Toner Drucker von HP haben wir auf Arbeit, für viele ausdrucke mit Text gehen die klar, aber bei Fotos schneidet meiner Meinung nach ein Tintenstrahl Drucker besser ab. 
Kann dir bei Tonerdruckern aber keine Empfehlung geben!


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. April 2014)

es kommt darauf an wieviel du wirklich druckst.
ein Laserdrucker lohnt sich für Privatpersonen die ab und an mal einen Brief schreiben wollen oder ein bild ausdrucken möchten nicht wirklich.
die tonerkartuschen (je nach model) können auch Schweine teuer werden. (auf der arbeit kostet uns ein satz toner für den hp4730 rund 300€ wenn wir auf orginalkartuschen zurückgreifen wollen).

bin bei den titenpissern aber auch ein wenig raus.
ist das immer noch so das die HP Drucker den druckkopf in der Partone haben?
Fand das System immer sehr gut, auch wenns ein wenig teurer war als andere.


----------



## Gripschi (30. April 2014)

Wobei es auch gute Auslands Patronen gilt, bzw. selbst nachfüllen.

Die Brother Drucker sollen auch gut sein.


----------



## azzih (30. April 2014)

Ich hab mir fürs Studium ein SW-Laserdrucker von Brother geholt und bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr niedrige Tonerkosten, schneller Druckvorgang und endlich keine einetrockneten Patronen mehr. Normalen Tintenstrahldrucker würd ich mir nie wieder holen, nur Stress mit den Dingern gehabt. Und die neuen Patronen sind von denen auch meist pervers teuer und man brauch davon auch noch direkt 4 Stück.

Achja Kosten etwa 100-120€ für nen Mono Laser.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (14. Mai 2014)

@azzih: Ich suche für mein Studium auch einen S/W Laserdrucker, welchen hast du dir denn geholt ?


----------



## fanatiCCCCC (20. Mai 2014)

Falls das Thema noch aktuell ist...

Ich würde das System empfehlen... für Leute die nicht allzuviel Drucken, aber dennoch Qualität suchen.

OKI C511dn LED-Duplex-Farblaserdrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

3 Jahre Vor-Ort-Garantie inklusive... 

Arbeite in einem IT-Systemhaus, welches schwerpunktmäßig im Bereich Drucker/MFPs unterwegs ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2014)

Ich selber nutze den Canon iP7250 und einen Samsung Xpress C410W, kann daher beide Modelle empfehlen je nach Druckaufkommen


----------



## salami (5. Juni 2014)

Wenn es vorkommt, dass du einige Wochen gar nichts druckst kann bei einem tintenstrahl die tinte eintrocknen.

_Ich hab mir fürs Studium ein SW-Laserdrucker von Brother geholt und bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr niedrige Tonerkosten, schneller Druckvorgang und endlich keine einetrockneten Patronen mehr. Normalen Tintenstrahldrucker würd ich mir nie wieder holen, nur Stress mit den Dingern gehabt. Und die neuen Patronen sind von denen auch meist pervers teuer und man brauch davon auch noch direkt 4 Stück.

Achja Kosten etwa 100-120€ für nen Mono Laser._

Ich komme ebenfalls mit meinem Schwarz-Weiß Brother Laser sehr gut zurecht. Meinen hab ich neu für 50 euro geschossen.

Farbige Laserdrucker gibts so um die 100 €

Hier meiner:Brother HL-2130. Wie gesagt sehr zu empfehlen das Teil

LG
salami


----------



## Simptrix87 (13. Juli 2014)

Hey,

also ich greife mal nochmals den Thread auf damit ich nicht extra einen neuen erstellen muss.
Ich suche auch einen neuen Drucker für zuhause. Habe hier noch einen alten Tintendrucker stehen wo mir regelmäßig die Patronen austrocknen. 
Habe mir den OKI C511dn mal angeschaut der eigentlich perfekt für meine Aktivitäten ist. Jedoch brauche ich noch eine Scannerfunktion. Könnt ihr mir da einen Drucker vorschlagen?


----------



## kuemmelkassel (13. Juli 2014)

EPSON XP-412


----------



## Simptrix87 (13. Juli 2014)

das ist doch auch ein tintenstrahldrucker oder? dann bin ich ja genauso weit wie jetzt.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (20. Juli 2014)

Ich verwende einen Dell C1660w Dell C1660w, Farblaser (210-41070) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Bin Super zufrieden die Druckqualität ist super! Beim Unterhalt muss ich sagen das ich nachbau Toner verwende von Amazon der bis jetzt ( 3x nachgekauft ) noch keine mucken oder zicken gemacht hat! MmM. ein super P/L 120€ für den Drucker und um die 49,90€ für die Toner ist OK!


----------

